# just a pic of my Jack-Jack



## cvalda (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Now Kelly, with a face and look like that you know he really couldn't have done it, Right! 
He's so sweet. I want one


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Kelly he looks really sweet!


----------

